# CPC-A Seeking Coding position in Lansing, MI Area or Remotely



## wyliem (Jul 14, 2010)

*CPC-A Seeking employment as a coder in the Lansing, Ann Arbor, Jackson or Brighton, Michigan area within 50 miles of my home or work remotely.* 

Through completion of the AAPC medical coding course and certification, I have obtained 1 year experience.  I am a dependable hard worker and have excellent job references.  I have general knowledge of anatomy and terminology and 30 years of customer service, administrative and clerical experience.  Please see my resume below:


*Marie Wylie*
21800 Wasson Road
Gregory, MI  48137
wyliem48137@yahoo.com[email]
734-718-1502


[B]OBJECTIVE:  To obtain a challenging position as a Certified Medical Coder (CPC-A) in a hospital or specialty Ssetting[/B]


[B]EDUCATION/TRAINING:[/B]

American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), Medical Coding 11/09. Certified Professional Coder (CPC-A), 6/10.  One year experience obtained through course completion through AAPC.

Notary Public for Wayne County, Commissioned to 2013.

Seminar Certificate for Business Writing Basics for Professionals, completed 12/99. ExecuTrain courses in Word, Excel and PowerPoint ver. 7.0, 5/98.  

Mortgage Bankers Association of America, Washington, D.C., 1994, certificate received for correspondence course in “Processing the Loan.”

Schoolcraft College, Livonia, MI  1980 – 1981, courses in Typing, English, Shorthand; 1990, courses in “Basic Writing and Introduction to Business.” 

Plymouth Continuing Education, Plymouth, MI, college credit course in Bookkeeping 1980.

Sally Esser Beauty School, Livonia, MI, Cosmetology licensed received 1979.

Dental Assistant Program, Plymouth Centennial Education Park, Certificate received 1978.

[B]EMPLOYMENT HISTORY:[/B]

9/03 – 2/09 	Customer Service Representative, Builders Edge, division of Tapco International, Wixom, MI.  Handled inbound calls from retail outlet accounts, as well as individual customers providing order confirmations, status, price and freight quotations, cancellations, credits, debits and returns.  Also provided information regarding various product applications, specifications and installation details.  In addition, entered and tracked orders, acted as plant liaison for problem orders, was also cross trained and utilized in several other departments, including the company receptionist.  Proficient computer skills including usage of company software, Intranet, Outlook Word, Excel and PowerPoint.    

11/97 – 4/03	Team Leader/Coordinator, Hewlett Packard, Pitney Bowes Management Services (PBMS), Southfield, MI.  Formally Enron Building Services, Inc., Pittsburgh, PA.  Responsible for Orchard Hill Place facility including daily walk throughs and follow up as applicable, restocking and ordering supplies, primary AV coordinator, maintain inventory of space charges, and accounts payable.  Supervise PBMS staff and direct HR related issues.  Backup to the mail clerk and receptionist.  Coordinated inter office moves, special deliveries/shipments for customer, training events, and special projects.  Handle customer complaints and requests; delegate out to employees.  Utilized Word 97, Excel, and Outlook for inter office corresponding.  Active member of the employee council.

12/94 – 11/97	Word Processor, Stantec Engineering formally Ayres, Lewis, Norris & May, Inc., Ann Arbor, MI.  Prepared engineering reports, proposals, tables, and all correspondence from written drafts and dictaphone transcription utilizing WordPerfect 7.  Backed up receptionist and mail clerk.

9/94 – 12/94	Apartment Prepper/Cleaner, Executive Living Suites, Inc., Farmington Hills, MI.  Cleaned and prepped furnished luxury apartments for long term temporary leasing for traveling executives. 

10/93 – 7/94	Loan Setup/Receptionist, Liberty National Mortgage, Plymouth, MI.  Input mortgage loan applicant information into the computer.  Order credit checks on applicants.  Processed employment and bank verifications.  Performed receptionist duties.

11/92 – 10/93	Office Administrator, Release Management Systems, Livonia, MI.  Performed receptionist and clerical duties, including typing of all correspondence.  Processed invoices and assisted with accounts receivables.  

11/91 – 3/92	Office Administrator, Switchboard Operator, Williams International, Walled Lake, MI.  Worked various positions
1/85 - 7/91	and departments while employed.  Worked in the inventory control department, contracts, and a secret Black project requiring government secret clearance.  Held secret clearance for 4 years issued from the Department of Defense.  Worked a temporary position as a telephone switchboard operator.

5/84 – 12/84	Word Processing Secretary, Swanson Environmental, Inc., Farmington Hills, MI. Front desk receptionist.  Answered incoming calls and routed.  Type reports, correspondence and prepared invoices.  

8/80 – 2/84	Clerk Typist, 70th Division Army Reserve Center, Livonia, MI.  Performed clerical duties, which included, typing of all correspondence and reports, filing, mail sort and distributing.  Maintained copier machines.  Backed up switchboard.


----------

